
Ask HN: What are some dev culture tricks you have in your company? - funerr
- How do you maintain teams?
- Tech debt?
- Motivation?
Or any other trick others may not know?
======
Etheryte
Socially, the easiest improvement you can make is to banish the word "just"
from your vocabulary. It's very easy to fall victim to: in code review,
technical discussions, retrospectives. "Why don't we just X instead of Y?" as
opposed to "Is there a reason why we X instead of Y?". "Just" leaves a lot of
room to come across as condescending or aggressive, to be misunderstood, and
more. There are many things you can do to foster a fruitful professional
environment, but this change has a huge payoff for the effort made.

~~~
funerr
Hmm it reminds me of the culture of fostering changes that are wise" in a
company, but on the other hand not being arrogant.

I always wrote in a notebook the things that we're weird or off in a new place
and then after 3-4 months I would bring the issues that I still saw relevant.
That criticism was much more welcomed.

